# been wondering ID on this one



## Blackout (Nov 19, 2013)

pulled this out of storage again today wondering era and what it may be. I bought the 3 pieces together but head tube (10 1/2" about) is longer than frame neck (8 1/2") so guessin not to this frame, frame dia. is 1 1/4" head badge holes are 2 3/4" apart, fork slots are only 1/4" for a hub, also how is this style bar held in a tube?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2013)

Appears circa 1895...
bars stem is slid into fork tube and held with clamp. tha't prob. why it is longer.
How did that get out of my storage room, I put a good lock on there....dang.


----------



## Blackout (Nov 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Appears circa 1895...
> bars stem is slid into fork tube and held with clamp. tha't prob. why it is longer.
> How did that get out of my storage room, I put a good lock on there....dang.




Thanks Bri would explain longer fork tube.
need to make your roof vent smaller


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 19, 2013)

Lugs look the same as a "Massey Harris" …. forks seem different though.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 20, 2013)

It's anywhere between late 1890s to early teens Crescent. I have seen the same headtube design and fork on many from that entire date range.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 20, 2013)

Really handsome lugs!
Looks like circa 1895-1897.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 21, 2013)

*Lugs*

Here's a couple more of the "Massey Harris" with those lugs.  They used different 
fork crowns throughout the years.  Something to ponder over anyway.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's an early Ladies version. Check out the lugs and the fork crown. Even the handlebars look similar.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=59675&start=0


----------

